#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Мужество.

## Мурат

Здравствуйте, форумчане!
В коренном тесте медитации на 8 Кармапу, в разделе "Пожелания,следующие за фазой завершения", на стр.15, строка 16 такое пожелание:
"Благослови, чтобы я развил в себе великое мужество!".
Вопрос: о каком роде мужества здесь идёт речь, о чём это вообще?
К слову сказать, Лама Оле тоже часто на лекциях гововорит о  необходимости развития "мужества".   О чём здесь идёт речь? О какой-то философской категории?
Кто в теме, поясните, плз!

----------


## Дубинин

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> В коренном тесте медитации на 8 Кармапу, в разделе "Пожелания,следующие за фазой завершения", на стр.15, строка 16 такое пожелание:
> "Благослови, чтобы я развил в себе великое мужество!".
> Вопрос: о каком роде мужества здесь идёт речь, о чём это вообще?
> К слову сказать, Лама Оле тоже часто на лекциях гововорит о  необходимости развития "мужества".   О чём здесь идёт речь? О какой-то философской категории?
> Кто в теме, поясните, плз!


Не в курсе про данный текст, но насколько помню, мужеств было два:
1. Не забояться спасать всех бесконечно-бесчисленно..
2. Мужество познания пустоты себя- феноменов на прямую (у вас "Свою природу").

----------

Анна А (20.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2016), Мурат (19.03.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Мудрец лотосового пика поднял свой посох и сказал собранию: «Древние дошли до сюда, но почему они не согласились остаться?».                                                                                                                       Никто не ответил,и тогда он ответил сам : «Потому, что они не стали сильнее в пути».                                                                                                                                                                                     И еще: «В конце, какого это?».                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                И ответил: «Взвалив посох на плечо, не считаясь с мнением остальных людей, я иду прямо через миллиард пиков».

На самом деле ни о каком особом мужестве не идет речи. Мужество всегда одно и тоже,к какому делу бы оно не относилось. Многие повседневные дела тоже требуют мужества и решимости.

----------

Анна А (20.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> В коренном тесте медитации на 8 Кармапу, в разделе "Пожелания,следующие за фазой завершения", на стр.15, строка 16 такое пожелание:
> "Благослови, чтобы я развил в себе великое мужество!".


Насколько понимаю: великое мужество, бесстрашие, героизм - в осуществлении предыдущих пожеланий. 
Также  АрьяБодхисаттвы  часто называются Великими Героями, исходя из этого, возможна трактовка: Великое Мужество\Героизм - Бодхичитта.
Возможна и более конкретная трактовка - то что на санскрите называется _вирья_.

----------

Мурат (19.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> В коренном тесте медитации на 8 Кармапу, в разделе "Пожелания,следующие за фазой завершения", на стр.15, строка 16 такое пожелание:
> "Благослови, чтобы я развил в себе великое мужество!".
> Вопрос: о каком роде мужества здесь идёт речь, о чём это вообще?
> К слову сказать, Лама Оле тоже часто на лекциях гововорит о  необходимости развития "мужества".   О чём здесь идёт речь? О какой-то философской категории?
> Кто в теме, поясните, плз!


О максимизазации внутренних качеств на пути Боддхисаттвы при этом,конечно, их раскрытие проходит не без медитативных техник, в том числе, и развития  мотивационной составляющей ,как я понимаю.

----------

Мурат (23.03.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте, форумчане!
> В коренном тесте медитации на 8 Кармапу, в разделе "Пожелания,следующие за фазой завершения", на стр.15, строка 16 такое пожелание:
> "Благослови, чтобы я развил в себе великое мужество!".
> Вопрос: о каком роде мужества здесь идёт речь, о чём это вообще?
> К слову сказать, Лама Оле тоже часто на лекциях гововорит о  необходимости развития "мужества".   О чём здесь идёт речь? О какой-то философской категории?
> Кто в теме, поясните, плз!





> Вот еще один пример, который ясно показывает, как важно правильное понимание. Это
> строка из известного тибетского стихотворения «Дай мне силы провести века в преисподней».
> Здесь говорится о том, что мужество ваше должно быть таким, что, если это понадобится для
> благополучия других, то нужно пройти через самые суровые испытания.
> Очень важно правильное понимание смысла, что содержится в этих строчках.
> 
> 
> Очень важно осознать, что призыв к альтруизму и заботе о благополучии других существ не означает, что мы должны полностью отбросить собственные интересы, забыть о себе и превратиться в некую пассивную и безликую сущность. Это ошибочное представление. На самом деле, альтруизм, побуждающий нас заботиться о благе других, требует мужества, широкого мышления и ярко выраженного чувства «я». Ведь альтруист бросает вызов себялюбию и эгоцентризму, которым подчинена вся жизнь обычного человека. Для того чтобы бросить такой вызов, необходимо четкое самоощущение и несгибаемое мужество, ведь эти тенденции так прочно укоренились в нас.
> 
> Поэтому, как это ни парадоксально, Бодхисаттва, воплощающий в себе альтруистические идеалы, ― это человек с ярко выраженным чувством «я», а иначе он не сумеет проявить должной решимости и мужества. Так что, не следует думать, будто альтруистическое намерение ― это всего лишь пассивное состояние ума, в котором мы ограничиваемся одними благопожеланиями.


https://vk.com/doc4031280_399898157?...acededda3b8f45

----------

Мурат (23.03.2016)

----------

